# “Trunk open” warning beeps?



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Just now I had to drive a few blocks with my trunk open (I was delivering an oversized package that had incorrectly been delivered to my house to the correct addressee), and the car beeped at me the whole time. It's the same warning beeps you get if you drive off with a door that's not fully latched - 3 loud beeps in quick succession repeated every 2-3 seconds. As far as I could tell, there was no way to silence it.

Thankfully I only had to endure this for a couple minutes, cuz it was already driving me crazy. But I've been in similar situations plenty of times in my previous cars where I needed to transport a large object across town and needed to drive with the trunk partially open (usually held down with a bungee cord or the like) and if I had to endure this beeping for 20-30 minutes, idk if I could take it.

Which brings me to my question:
*Does anyone know if this beeping continues indefinitely, or if it stops after X minutes?*

Thanks!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

There might be a speaker icon that appears on the left just below the line that separates the speed indicator from the info area. If it's there, that's what you use to silence alert sounds.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I experienced something similar when I opened my frunk but then decided I needed to revise my parking job. My passenger had unfastened her seatbelt as well. The resulting sounds were a bit overwhelming.

It’d be great if there was an option to silence the alarm(s).


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> I experienced something similar when I opened my frunk but then decided I needed to revise my parking job. My passenger had unfastened her seatbelt as well. The resulting sounds were a bit overwhelming.
> 
> It'd be great if there was an option to silence the alarm(s).


It has been a few months ago, so can't recall which FW version, but I had unlocked my front one night from the app while inside the house. then forgot about it until the next morning. When I went to leave for work, it would not allow me to shift into reverse because the frunk was unlatched.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

JasonF said:


> There might be a speaker icon that appears on the left just below the line that separates the speed indicator from the info area. If it's there, that's what you use to silence alert sounds.


I thought that was just for the proximity alert sounds.



MelindaV said:


> It has been a few months ago, so can't recall which FW version, but I had unlocked my front one night from the app while inside the house. then forgot about it until the next morning. When I went to leave for work, it would not allow me to shift into reverse because the frunk was unlatched.


I just experienced this on 2019.5.15.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> I just experienced this on 2019.5.15.


it may have more to do with if the car already had been being driven (like your earlier example, right?) vs parked.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

JasonF said:


> There might be a speaker icon that appears on the left just below the line that separates the speed indicator from the info area. If it's there, that's what you use to silence alert sounds.


I just took my car back out to check this, and there's no such button for silencing the trunk beeps. Pretty sure you're thinking of the proximity sensor alert sound/mute icon.

_*However... *_I did learn that the trunk-open beeps* stop on their own after exactly 1 minute. * So, yay! (Seems my earlier drive was shorter than I realized.)

Two other interesting observations:

1. The identical-sounding "door open" warning beeps do *not* stop after 1 minute. (I checked.) They continued for at least 2+ minutes while driving around with the driver's door partially ajar, so I'm guessing those beeps continue indefinitely. (And there was no problem shifting out of park with the driver's door partially open.)

2. If, while these beeps are going on due to an open trunk or door, the Homelink system performs an auto-open or auto-close for your garage, the chime that would normally sound doesn't happen. But it DOES happen as soon as the warning beeps stop, which in my case was when I put the car in Park after pulling into my garage. (How's that for a useless piece of information?  )


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow. Thanks for all the testing @jsmay311. This is the kind of esoteric information I like to learn about. Some day it will be useful to me.


----------



## cleverscreenname (9 mo ago)

You CAN silence the beeps! Shift to neutral (even while driving, no problem) and press the accelerator. The car will give you ONE beep scolding you for pressing it in neutral, and then silence! (And no, it will NOT rev up the motor) Shift back to drive, and enjoy! Guess the neutral beep warning is more important than the trunk warning  of course if you close and open a door again, the beeping will start again!

And yes, I DO wish you could disable it permanently, as I often use my Model S as a cargo van/truck flatbed. But the excessively loud chimes are pumped through all speakers, not just the center. Joe Mode turns the volume down from 8 to 7, wow, big help, NOT! It should turn chimes down to ONE!


----------

